# Taking MDMA while on SSRI's



## Raptors

Anyone have any experience of this? Does it increase or decrease the effect of the MDMA?


Took 0.1g (first time) and only got a buzz. Was on prozac a while back


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici

Raptors said:


> Anyone have any experience of this? Does it increase or decrease the effect of the MDMA?
> 
> Took 0.1g (first time) and only got a buzz. Was on prozac a while back


You will probably get some more In-depth responses from some Other SAS Druggy Experts (jk lol no offense) Im not very familiar with The interaction between SSRIs+Xtasy, but I think SSRIs usually will partially or completely block the Effects of Xtasy. The following is my partial knowledge of such, with many Errors...i want to post it anyway, because then R-n-R-714 (or maybe somebody else) will correct my errors, and thus I will learn the correct information, without having to do the Research myself. haha 

Looking at the basic pharmacology/mechanisms, .... SSRI (blocks the Serotonin transporter) combined with Xtasy (reverses the Serotonin Transporter) would be counter-productive. MDMA (theoretically)? Is sucked into the Axon of the Serotonin Neuron, by the Serotonin Reuptake Pump (SERT). Then MDMA reverses the SERT, causing the SERT to shoot Serotonin Into the Synaptic Cleft, (instead of sucking it up like usual.)

Since SSRIs block the SERT, ...MDMA can't enter the Serotonin neuron, and/or Serotonin can't be released via Reverse Transport, because the Transporter is blocked by the SSRI. ...Also, SSRIs cause a gradual desensitization of Serotonin (5-HT) receptors, so even if Xtasy did work, the extra serotonin might not have many receptors to bind to, so ya....

Sorry for all the numerous Factual errors, this post is definetly not wholly accurate, I just feel like writing random stuff and talking to people, because I just took some K-Pin, and my Social Anxiety Is greatly reduced. :boogie


----------



## UndercoverAlien

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdma/mdma_info9.shtml


----------



## Raptors

Thanks Vini Vidi Vici (you sound intoxicated lol) and UndercoverAlien.

Any other experiences/knowledge appreciated....even general thoughts on MDMA?


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici

Raptors said:


> Thanks Vini Vidi Vici (you sound intoxicated lol)


HAhaHA ya man, well it makes sense, cuz Klonopin is just like Alcohol, except minus the endorphin/buzz thingy, and i always respond very strongly to alcohol, like 2 ounces of wine will make me a totally different person.

Dude, you need to ask RocknRoll714 to answer this, Hes like the expert on MDMA stuff and well like ALL stuff, but thers other people who could answer it well too,

Ya i just read some more stuff, It looks like SSRIs pretty much Always inhibit or block MDMA to some extent.


----------



## crayzyMed

SSRI's will block the effects off MDMA, some ppl try to overcome that by taking huge doses wich usually isnt very effective.



> even general thoughts on MDMA?


I used to take MDMA regurally, it helped me drastically with SA because on it i was completely SA free and started making friends and learn social skills. In the end i'm left with a bunch of friends and basicly a new life.

However, take in mind that i dont respond to benzo's, alcohol, GHB, opioids etc at all, so if you have something else that takes away the anxiety, you could learn social skills on that as well.


----------



## rustybob

My experience with Zoloft and MDMA was that the MDMA doid absolutely nothing. It didn't matter on the dose, or whether it was taken orally or insuffulated or in water.

Right now I'm on Remeron, and the effects are definitely weaker. There is mild euphoria and mild reduction in SA. If you take lots of 5-HTP beforehand I found it slighty raised the level of euphoria. One thing I noticed is that even if you don't feel the euphoria, music definitely still sounds awesome


----------



## euphoria

Combining 5-HTP with SSRIs and/or MDMA is quite risky, I hope you are being very cautious with dose. The general consensus regarding recreationals is that SSRIs totally kill the serotonin effects of MDMA, but you should still get a stimulant effect (probably quite mild). You might as well take a non serotonin stimulant like amphetamine for that purpose. As for psychedelics SSRIs significantly weaken but don't entirely kill the effects of them. Remeron on the other hand will probably totally kill the effects of psychedelics, but I'm not sure about MDMA. It would kill the psychedelic side of effects, and probably boost the stimulant effect a bit.


----------



## rustybob

5-HTP and SSRIs for sure could cause problems, I don't really think MDMA would unless you're taking a crazy dose of it. With the disclaimer that you better know what you're doing, I can tell you that I've taken 2+ grams of 5-HTP while using MDMA, and I did that for 5 straight days at a music festival. I'd take a gram before bed, 600mg at lunch, and 4-600mg at dinner, and sometimes I'd take 2-400mg when I woke up. There were some definite gastrointestinal problems from taking that much, but otherwise it was totally fine.

My doctor told me that taking 2 grams of 5-HTP daily is not a problem. Before trying SSRIs and my current regimen, Remeron and Wellbutrin, I tried the natural route first. When I told him that I'd take 200mg max per day he laughed at me. Other doctor's opinions may vary though. My family doctor in the city I've lived in for most of the last 6 years has no problem with me taking 45mg/day of Remeron and 300mg or Wellbutrin, but my family doctor in my hometown (where I'm at right now for a month) almost **** himself when I told him the dosages I was taking.


----------



## psyren

*MDMA & SSRIs: MY EXPERIENCE*

*I have been researching things on the internet about the reactions between MDMA and SSRIs and have found that the SSRIs (being a selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor) almost completely eliminate the effects of ecstasy for me. :bash

I have been prescribed various anti-depressants over the past five years ranging from Lexapro, to Cymbalta, to currently Zoloft (sertraline).

I have tried Mollies on three different occasions without ANY response (but my boyfriend, who is--unfortunately--experienced with drugs definitely felt them the past two times; the first batch was bunk). I haven't even been regular with my medication (bad, I know), but all I felt was a SLIGHT weird feeling after taking two capsules and a lot of Vitamin C (which boosts the feelings of ecstasy).

This isn't a particularly smart thing to do with someone like me who has major depression and anxiety, but I have stopped my meds cold-turkey for a week to try Mollies for a fourth time. I should probably wait longer for the Zoloft to fully exit my system...*

Ps.) I do not take ANY drugs except for my prescribed anti-depressants, an occasional Xanax for anxiety- and panic-attacks, and I smoke weed every day. After being on anti-depressants for so long, you feel almost numb to both the good AND bad feelings; sometimes I'd rather be my crazy mood-swing self and actually FEEL something. _Sometimes_... :|


----------



## ANDROID68

this combination is pure waste of money and good mdma. ssri's reduce mdma effects because they work in opposite ways. The only logical combination of these is to take MdMa, trip the shyt out of it, and later take some chill pills but that can rapidly reduce your heartbeat so not a clever idea:no


----------



## swim

I've taken E while on paroxetine a lot of times. Sometimes I tripped good, other times I did not feel anything and once I tripped bad. I think this has to do with the quality of the street E I was taking. Max number of pills I took at a time is two and a half.


----------



## baranok

what it would do if taken in ssri withdrawal??? theory is nuff


----------



## lionlioncatcat

somebodys probably arleayd emntioedn it, but thats a TERRIBLE idea. you will end up with seretonin syndrome. Which is no fun, and can be fatal. It wont add or deratc from the effects, just make you very ill. and possibly kill you, if your really unlucky.


----------



## baranok

thats what i am after

thx for reply


----------



## GotAnxiety

i think your suppose too use it for the comedown as a buffer when the ecstasy has wore off already, too help block the reuptake of the serotonin in synapses preventing low serotonin, taken together you might get serotonin syndrome or they could block the mdma from working, im not too sure,


----------



## Cletis

MDMA and SSRIs could run the risk of serotonin syndrome.


----------



## barry1685

Cletis said:


> MDMA and SSRIs could run the risk of serotonin syndrome.


That's what I thought? MDMA releases serotonin. So the reuptaking of serotonin and the release of serotonin can prove deadly. Not sure how people are still alive after taking MDMA on an ssri? They could have came close to experiencing serotonin syndrome. I think those that are on higher doses of ssris run the higher risk of serotonin syndrome while consuming MDMA.


----------



## baranok

consumers of mdma on ssri experience waste of money.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose

So this is a previous users compilation of MDMA and the do's and donts.

" _Some studies suggest that possible MDMA-induced neurotoxicity to the serotonin system can be largely prevented by taking a double dose of __fluoxetine__ (Prozac) or another __SSRI__ shortly after starting to "come down". Post-E Prozac in particular mitigates the oxidative stress and consequent risk of serotonergic axon damage caused by reactive products of dopamine deamination. The long-acting SSRI Prozac/fluoxetine, and its even longer-acting metabolite norfluoxetine, apparently prevents the uptake of dopamine (and any toxic metabolite(s)?) into the serotonergic nerve terminals by binding to the serotonin reuptake transporter with higher affinity than MDMA or serotonin. Unfortunately, although liquid refreshment is now freely available at most MDMA-propelled raves, most chill-out rooms don't offer Prozac. Two days and more after taking MDMA, heavy recreational users are typically more irritable, subdued, unsociable and subtly __less__ empathetic than before their weekend binge: the "Terrible Tuesday's" syndrome of midweek blues. So with cruel irony, two or three days after communing on Ecstasy and declaring their undying love, couples are more likely to have rows and split up. Other heavy regular MDMA users, even those who aren't self-medicating for a pre-existing __malaise__, may experience depression, __anxiety__, emotional burnout, rejection-sensitivity, fatigue, insomnia, aching limbs, subtle __cognitive__ deficits, __immune__ system dysfunction, body __temperature__ dysregulation, and a sense of derealisation or depersonalisation for several weeks or months afterwards. This litany of woe sounds a high price to pay even for the peak experience of a lifetime_."

Then further down

" _Alas, adopting a prophylactic SSRI regimen isn't a realistic long-term option for frequent MDMA users either, or at least not if they intend to continue using their hugdrug of choice. This is because a sustained regimen of SSRIs largely __blunts__ MDMA's empathogenic and entactogenic effects. SSRIs inhibit the binding of MDMA to the serotonin transporter. Thus pre-treatment with SSRIs prevents MDMA-triggered serotonin-release; and this in turn reduces dopamine-release in the striatum. Some SSRI users who like to rave nonetheless continue to take MDMA. They consume abnormally high quantities of pills to gain the desired E-like effect. At this dosage range, the persistence of metabolite-induced __MDA-like__ states of consciousness the next day is not unexpected. In practice, the after-effects are often modulated by __cannabis__ and alcohol._ "

http://mdma.net/index.html#ecstasyprotect


----------



## HollowTheory

I noticed that I got a much stronger euphoric effect from opiates and amphetamines while taking an antidepressant. Never tried MDMA however. I would advise caution.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Cletis said:


> MDMA and SSRIs could run the risk of serotonin syndrome.


MAOIs and MDMA are definitely a bad idea, but I thought SSRIs just diminished it's effects?


----------

